# Nathan, 12-18 months, Scruffy Crossbreed needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

History: Found Stray Wales Fostered for 4 days

Salient points: Lively young dog needing basic training and occupation. Intelligent and keen. Suit living with other dogs.

Advert: Nathan is an extremely attractive dog in all ways. Difficult to photograph, but you get the impression! Naturally bouncy energy associated with collie intelligence and terrier personality. He isn't 'naughty' just enthusiastic. His energy calms after activity and training bears fruit, but don't expect him to be a 4 yr old dog. Nathan has a lot of playing still in him which hasn't had proper expression yet. Small medium dog who acts younger than perhaps he is through lack of opportunity?- vet estimated 12-18 months; Probably taken on from a needy litter, off a farm, to save his life then became just too much for the well meaning family. Nathan is neutered, vax'd and chipped. Currently kennelled in Whitehill, Hants.

Nathan is a dog that needs purpose and appreciation. He will fit into a pack really well and liven up everyone's lives in the process. Breaks our hearts to see such a wonderful dog missing out on life when a truly wonderful family dog he will make. As long as you are up for a lively dog who is social with his own character shining through you'll love him to bits as we ALL do!

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk  and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Nathan Scruffy Cross breed Firhill Hampshire

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Wonder if he's a cockerpoo
Good luck with finding a home! every dog deserves a home! not every home is worthy of a dog!


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh he's just my type!!! Loads of luck finding him a new home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Nathan found his forever home! :cornut::cornut::cornut::cornut::cornut:


----------

